# ACC ice rods



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Anyone using one. Got mine in the mail today and can’t wait to use it. Feels really good in the hand. Really soft tip with good backbone. Got the 30.5” with super grip.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Please keep us posted on how it performs, been thinking of getting one.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered one earlier in the week to replace the spring bobber rod I broke a the week before. It's supposed to be delivered Friday. I got the 28.5". I've heard all good things so hopefully it lives up to the hype.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive got 2 of the 32" and absolutely love them. Extremely sensitive, but durable. Mine are the old version with the reel seats. Im sure the new ones are even better. Gonna buy some of their open water rods for in the spring.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well got to use the new rod from 7:30am to 4:30 pm today and absolutely love it. The bite was very very subtle but never needed a spring bobber. The super grip was great with wet half frozen gloves. You could feel everything and we had to downsize to 2.8 and 3mm tungsten today. Caught a ton of 1-1.5# bass and it had amazing backbone for such a sensitive rod. Ended up bringing home 34 gills and 11 crappie from 2 different lakes today. The longer rod was nice because we had to hole hop and you could stand up the whole time even in the wind. Probably gonna slowly start replacing my panfish rods with ACC’s. Some 24” rods would be nice for the shanty tho.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Got mine in the mail today. Haven't had a chance to use it but it's definitely good quality. Of course anything seems like it's good quality after the disappointing experience I've had with my last two setups(13 fishing). Will post my thoughts in a couple of days when I actually put it to use.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve actually had very good luck with 13 fishing ice rods. Mostly what I have. Only one I’ve broke was trying to put a spring bobbed on and broke a tip. But none of the ones I have compare to the ACC I bought.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve actually had very good luck with 13 fishing ice rods. Mostly what I have. Only one I’ve broke was trying to put a spring bobbed on and broke a tip. But none of the ones I have compare to the ACC I bought.


I bought two 13 fishing rods. Both of them none of the eyes line up. Not bad enough that they can't be used, but I expect the quality to match the price. Hell my cheapo ht and eagle claw rods are better put together. And if you go online, this is a common problem. Of course I didn't know this till after the fact. I kept them because like I said, it didn't stop me from using them, but from what I've seen so far ACC is leaps and bounds ahead of 13 fishing in regards to quality of build.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I really like the super grip. I don't use gloves. I think the super grip would be nice.
I have a 30-1/2" acc stick. I love it. Hoping to hit a few trout on it in the morning....


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

What reels are you guys running in the acc? Inline out spinning?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im using pisifun and abu ice reels. Im 100% sold on ACC. I cannot wait to buy some of their open water rods for yankin paper mouths out of the brush in the spring.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I put a 13 fishing free fall ghost on mine and really like it. My first in-line real and did a lot of research first. The trigger and being able to drop down on tension is awesome. Can adjust the drop to lure weight like a bait cast reel. And the neon green really looks cool on the ACC green 😎


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the free fall also on a tickle stick. I like the reel but the rod has a slight twist in the tip. Most likely from storage.
But I won't own another.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

13 fishing snitch inline. No issues with their reels. And after switching to inline reels I can't go back. For me at least it's so much nicer.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Be careful when storing your 30.5 ACC ice rod. I put mine in a tackle bag and when I pulled it out to use it, the tip was broken off. Contacted ACC and they said they could sell me a new top section. Told them it’s a one piece rod and they said they won’t replace it. So I ordered and received a 28.5 yesterday. put my 20 phluger with 3lb test on it and I’ll give the new one a try tomorrow. Only got to use the 31.5 two times. The new one fits in my bag better.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

chaunc said:


> Be careful when storing your 30.5 ACC ice rod. I put mine in a tackle bag and when I pulled it out to use it, the tip was broken off. Contacted ACC and they said they could sell me a new top section. Told them it’s a one piece rod and they said they won’t replace it. So I ordered and received a 28.5 yesterday. put my 20 phluger with 3lb test on it and I’ll give the new one a try tomorrow. Only got to use the 31.5 two times. The new one fits in my bag better.


Yep mine doesn’t fit in my Rapala bag. Never even thought about it till I got the rod. I put a sleeve on it and am really careful with it. Those tips are definitely thin. Kinda surprised they didn’t warranty it for you. They have been real good with my long jiggin rods.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yep mine doesn’t fit in my Rapala bag. Never even thought about it till I got the rod. I put a sleeve on it and am really careful with it. Those tips are definitely thin. Kinda surprised they didn’t warranty it for you. They have been real good with my long jiggin rods.


Unfortunately something like this would certainly not be a warranty issue. A less honest individual could claim it broke while fishing and probably get the replacement for free but that's a shady way of doing things. I broke a rod tip this year which is why I finally broke down and bought a rod box. A little bulky, but I also use it for transporting my tackle boxes and soft baits so it actually works out pretty well. 

On the subject of this actual thread, I'm basically the biggest slacker in my garage at the moment since I still haven't spooled the line on my reel I just got for the acc rod so I haven't used mine yet. Yeah, I'm starting to think I've got my priorities all messed up.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Used the new 28.5 ACC model this morning. It’s one sweet rod. Felt great fighting some 8” gills. Caught 16 kept 8. Had three break offs using this three pound test. Gonna give it a try on some crappies in the morning.


----------

